# San Francisco Scientology Protest



## CanAm (Mar 15, 2008)

Here are some pictures I didn't submit to CBS 5 for the SF Scientology protest.


----------



## doobs (Mar 15, 2008)

Anonymous delivers!

Hooray for great lulz!


Oh wait, nice pictures, great captures of the moment.


----------



## eravedesigns (Mar 16, 2008)

epic lulz to bad the local protest around me was to small.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 16, 2008)

These are interesting photos! Wow, the trip to SF was quite worth it, from what I can see! There are some cool protesters!


----------



## Snyder (Mar 16, 2008)

lol I really like photo #2, but ya scientology isnt a religion its a cult.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2008)

Snyder said:


> lol I really like photo #2, but ya scientology isnt a religion its a cult.



no, not even a cult, it is just an international commercial enterprise with humans being the main source of revenue.


----------



## ToddB (Mar 16, 2008)

Be careful there Alex, Tom Cruise might read you post and go all Scientology on your a$$.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 16, 2008)

ToddB said:


> Be careful there Alex, Tom Cruise might read you post and go all Scientology on your a$$.



He is shorter than me, that is why he joined! 

One has to be careful since they do have their own secret service ...


----------



## CanAm (Mar 16, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> He is shorter than me, that is why he joined!
> 
> One has to be careful since they do have their own secret service ...



I'd think it'd be counterintuitive to their cause to kill a college kid with a camera.

A few more shots-


----------



## doobs (Mar 16, 2008)

It's strange to me how what Anonymous used to be -- a bunch of internet nerds posting memes until the wee hours and messing with people's lives for their own entertainment (oh the days... ) -- has evolved into something actually decent, and fighting for something of a cause. I remember the day this war started, and they just crashed the websites servers. I then remember when the IRL raids started. And now it's weekly stuff.

Pretty interesting, really.


----------



## bill04 (Mar 16, 2008)

for great justice, and the epic lulz


Great pictures. I like the Hubbard one, you can see the printer ink lines in the print-out. The youtube one is well done, not cheezy at all.


----------



## CanAm (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I'm trying to break into photojournalism. I submitted a story and some pictures to a couple local news stations, but no luck.


----------



## doobs (Mar 16, 2008)

CanAm said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'm trying to break into photojournalism. I submitted a story and some pictures to a couple local news stations, but no luck.



This is a pretty hot topic, so I'm sure there's a LOT of people covering it.


----------



## CanAm (Mar 17, 2008)

doobs said:


> This is a pretty hot topic, so I'm sure there's a LOT of people covering it.



Actually, nothing in the Bay Area is covering it, nor is the LA Times.

Talked to an LA Times editor for a while. Gonna submit a story for the next one.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 17, 2008)

Can someone fill me in on those protests? Seems like something has been happening almost worldwide (well, apparently it did in the States and the UK, for there're more threads about on the protests than this), and I haven't got a clue as to what special day it was?

And what "Anonymous" is?

What if many of the press have already been bribed by Scientology not to say anything about the protests?


----------



## miky360 (Mar 17, 2008)

i see a jabbawockee......


----------



## 68Whiskey (Mar 18, 2008)

Epic win, the cake was most def not a lie on March 15th.

Pix because it DID happen. I love all of them, I will be attending the April 12th protest in St Louis.

WE ARE LEGION!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 18, 2008)

I reported all of you to my local Co$ branch!


----------



## 68Whiskey (Mar 18, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> I reported all of you to my local Co$ branch!



Oh snap, I needz a LAWYER NOW!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 18, 2008)

I even reported myself why did I do that?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok so what was the big deal about March 15th?


----------



## CanAm (Mar 18, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Ok so what was the big deal about March 15th?



... Over 7000 people met up worldwide to protest Scientology as a money cult.

I'll be in SF for the April 12th one as well, so I'll report back for that also.


----------



## Ockie (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm loving those masks... great photo's btw


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh I see...

Well I can see how it could be concidered as a money cult. You have all the big names in Scientology, John Travolta, Kelly Preston, Tom and Katie Cruise, Will  and  Jada Smith (just converted) Whats her name from King of Queens... 
So I can see how people could see that it is construed as just a money pit.


----------



## CanAm (Mar 18, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Oh I see...
> 
> Well I can see how it could be concidered as a money cult. You have all the big names in Scientology, John Travolta, Kelly Preston, Tom and Katie Cruise, Will  and  Jada Smith (just converted) Whats her name from King of Queens...
> So I can see how people could see that it is construed as just a money pit.



Also the fact that some people that try to leave the church wind up dead and some of its bigger critics have been found dead in their homes under suspicious circumstances.

I also have a problem with the fact that the more money you have, the higher in rank you are within the church.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 18, 2008)

CanAm said:


> Also the fact that some people that try to leave the church wind up dead and some of its bigger critics have been found dead in their homes under suspicious circumstances.
> 
> I also have a problem with the fact that the more money you have, the higher in rank you are within the church.


 

Are you serious, people wind up dead for just trying to leave the church?


----------



## 68Whiskey (Mar 18, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Are you serious, people wind up dead for just trying to leave the church?



Yea, http://www.whyaretheydead.net/, http://www.xenu.net, http://www.reconnect.org/ and *MANY *more.

Enlighten yourself, it is very interesting what you will find out about Scientology.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 18, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Are you serious, people wind up dead for just trying to leave the church?



this is known for many many years. and quite a serious topic.

in Europe, they are a bit more careful. they just destroy people's lives by using all the information they gained through the auditing. Also they try to ruin former members financially, and those they consider enemies.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 19, 2008)

That is insane! Makes you wonder what is so secretive that they feel they need to kill or destroy people over it.


----------

